# Post the most recent image on your camera roll, no questions asked



## drenal (Jun 21, 2019)

Title explains all

I expect you have enough common sense to not post things you know you shouldn't

I'll start


----------



## Alkéryn (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 21, 2019)

For those on the site who don't know my full name is Amanda Jane Rose. Look all 3 of my names are in this list lol.


----------



## drenal (Jun 21, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> For those on the site who don't know my full name is Amanda Jane Rose. Look all 3 of my names are in this list lol.
> 
> View attachment 170769


I'm a bad influence? Can't say I disagree


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jun 22, 2019)

What do you mean by camera roll in this sense?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 22, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> What do you mean by camera roll in this sense?


First picture in you phones photo gallery.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jun 22, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> First picture in you phones photo gallery.


What if I use a laptop?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 22, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> What if I use a laptop?


Then whatever the first picture on your laptop is.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 22, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Look all 3 of my names are in this list lol.


Two wrongs don't make a right, but three wrongs make a triangle, which is a shortcut to a square. 

Get a hyphenated spousal name and you can become anything you want.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 22, 2019)

I would get banned ;p


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 22, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> I would get banned ;p



How about the fifth? 
.......is it you in a Supreme shirt at a random crossing in Astoria?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 22, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> How about the fifth?
> .......is it you in a Supreme shirt at a random crossing in Astoria?


GITV


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 22, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> GITV



Nah, son, get the Netflix; we gon' chill.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 22, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 170825


Nice


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 22, 2019)

Oh, shit......Vinscool found Yil's magic cat-girl elixir.
 I heard the legends, but.....it's true.

El Dorado, here I jizz!


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 22, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Oh, shit......Vinscool found Yil's magic cat-girl elixir.


I wish


----------



## CORE (Jun 22, 2019)

@AmandaRose Amanda Jane Rose so that what we need to type in to find you on those special websites that explains it I left out the Jane I mean someone did not me ugh ugh nono.


----------



## grey72 (Jun 22, 2019)

I was playing atelier and got waaaay into the crafting system


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 22, 2019)

CORE said:


> @AmandaRose Amanda Jane Rose so that what we need to type in to find you on those special websites that explains it I left out the Jane I mean someone did not me ugh ugh nono.


Na you won't find anything as I use another name for such debauchery.

Mandy Phukzalot


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## supergamer368 (Jun 22, 2019)

phinjo


----------



## Seriel (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 22, 2019)

Seriel said:


> View attachment 170859


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 23, 2019)

Was talking to this person speaking Spanish and uhh yeah


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 23, 2019)

This is my second one, you don't want the most recent.


----------



## drenal (Jun 23, 2019)

Subtle Demise said:


> This is my second one, you don't want the most recent.View attachment 170973


Understandable, have a nice day


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 170825


Gonna store this image for... Uhhh... Ehhh... Oh, look at the clock! I have to go!


----------



## ZOMGMASTER (Jun 24, 2019)

The first 3 images in my camera roll


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 25, 2019)

Oh no my current most recent picture is of me


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 25, 2019)

Don't ask.


----------



## drenal (Jun 25, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Don't ask.
> 
> View attachment 171165


I feel like asking but I wont


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 25, 2019)

drenal said:


> I feel like asking but I wont



It's to psyche you out--classic Smash tactic.


----------



## drenal (Jun 25, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> It's to psyche you out--classic Smash tactic.


Oh shit you're right


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## drenal (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Viri (Jun 27, 2019)

Spoiler


----------



## drenal (Jun 28, 2019)

Viri said:


> Spoiler


Oh god


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 28, 2019)

Don't question.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 28, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Don't question.
> 
> View attachment 171520


I have no idea what that picture says but I'm guessing something about ketchup flavoured ice cream. How disgusting


----------



## drenal (Jun 28, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Don't question.
> 
> View attachment 171520


Delete this right now


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 28, 2019)

This is the last picture that was not my family


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## drenal (Jul 1, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 171827


Cute


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 1, 2019)

Anyone with a boots shop near them get these you may often find them with discount - they taste so good and prob on discount a lot as not many people associate boots with selling crisps


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 1, 2019)

Dr Who picture


----------



## AiP24 (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## drenal (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 2, 2019)

@VinsCool this one is for you.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 2, 2019)

Context in a different thread.



 



AmandaRose said:


> @VinsCool this one is for you.
> 
> View attachment 172030


Well I guess I haven't tried enough, I'm not a pretty catgirl.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 3, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 172032


No way this is the most recent, doing it on purpose is cheating


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 3, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> No way this is the most recent, doing it on purpose is cheating


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 5, 2019)

Don't ask.
She cyute and I envy ok


----------



## drenal (Jul 5, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Don't ask.
> She cyute and I envy ok
> 
> View attachment 172218


Waiting for real life catgirls


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 5, 2019)

Yall have weird shit in your camera rolls and I just have pictures of me or my dog or my friends lol.


----------



## drenal (Jul 6, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Yall have weird shit in your camera rolls and I just have pictures of me or my dog or my friends lol.
> 
> View attachment 172328


I spend all my time alone on the internet of course I'll have something weird.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 6, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

View attachment 172344


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 8, 2019)

This is one of a number of reasons why I don't trust Disney anymore, save for Pixar.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 8, 2019)

Don't ask.
I bought this earlier at work, I couldn't resist :3c


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## drenal (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Ethan34 (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## drenal (Jul 9, 2019)

Ethan34 said:


>


what the fuck


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 10, 2019)

Luke Skywalker has fought the worst of all wars and witnessed the redemption of evil and restored balance to the Force. Now, he faces a new challenge together with all his loved ones and allies; and this time its not clear if they can win...


----------



## Veho (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## NoNAND (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 12, 2019)

Don't ask.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Chary (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## gird (Jul 20, 2019)

Uhhhh I can explain


----------



## Chary (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 20, 2019)

Pretty self explanatory for once.


----------



## IncredulousP (Jul 23, 2019)

Shopping for suitcases.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## drenal (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Chary (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 26, 2019)

...


 

and if someone says camera roll to me that means last picture I took so here I was being all artistic and shit


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## drenal (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## IC_ (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Flirkyn (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 7, 2019)

Please don't ask me why I have this picture of Britain's illustrious leader BoJo


----------



## Flirkyn (Aug 7, 2019)

Tamamo-sama <3


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 7, 2019)

Théo just got 1 year old yesterday... the last picture on my roll.



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AmandaRose said:


> Please don't ask me why I have this picture of Britain's illustrious leader BoJo
> 
> View attachment 175692


why


----------



## ZOMGMASTER (Aug 13, 2019)

First four images in my camera roll again


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## drenal (Aug 13, 2019)

I don't know either


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2019)

Kiki, named after Kiki from Animal Crossing... 
although... she responds to me by that name... her "official" name is Masha.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## subtextz (Aug 14, 2019)

Just a bus stop ad.


----------



## Chary (Aug 14, 2019)

I'm just gonna visit this thread every time these cats do something cute


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 14, 2019)

Chary said:


> I'm just gonna visit this thread every time these cats do something cute
> 
> View attachment 176402


Are they yours, or your neighbors?


----------



## Chary (Aug 14, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> Are they yours or your neighbors.


They're wild cats that no one owns. They were born to a feral mother the week I moved in, and she just abandoned them here, so now I feed them every day. They're "mine", but they're outdoor kitties.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2019)

what the heck mickey


----------



## Flirkyn (Aug 14, 2019)

Again a Tamamo-sama


----------



## drenal (Aug 15, 2019)

Flirkyn said:


> Again a Tamamo-sama View attachment 176405


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Aug 15, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> View attachment 176410


zandronum + eduke32 + dosbox = cool


----------



## Seriel (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 15, 2019)

Chary said:


> I'm just gonna visit this thread every time these cats do something cute



I think I know how to find Chary IRL
Do 



Spoiler: this



 apparently, these Siamese cats are ALLOWING Chary to rent land from them....the cartoon proves the cats have money longer than a train. Choot-choot.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 15, 2019)

@sks316
You asked, when you made a photo as a reply; then you'll use a one-liner, which is also a no-no.....or is it?

Also, Atlantic Ocean....or, 69th Meridian aka 420 N 69 S 1337 E on 1 W Sesame Street ave.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 15, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> @sks316
> You asked, when you made a photo as a reply; then you'll use a one-liner, which is also a no-no.....or is it?
> 
> Also, Atlantic Ocean....or, 69th Meridian aka 420 N 69 S 1337 E on 1 W Sesame Street ave.


What the fuck.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 15, 2019)

sks316 said:


> What the fuck.



Be glad you aren't my very soon-to-be ex-girlfriend. It was one date, but I don't know what "one date" means anymore.

Thankfully, I know "The end".


----------



## Flirkyn (Aug 15, 2019)

drenal said:


> View attachment 176409


Well, I was browsing an not at all safe for work discord channel and saw a Tamamo spam. And who wouldn't want to stuff his head into Tama-chan fluffy tail or ass ?


----------



## drenal (Aug 15, 2019)

Flirkyn said:


> Well, I was browsing an not at all safe for work discord channel and saw a Tamamo spam. And who wouldn't want to stuff his head into Tama-chan fluffy tail or ass ?


and so you decide to post some content from that not at all safe for work discord channel and decided to post it on this family friendly forum™ shame on you.


----------



## Chary (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 17, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 176563



That's a literal "hey hows it going" right there lol.


----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## IC_ (Aug 17, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 176566


Why do you have a polish ad?


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 17, 2019)

Extrasklep said:


> Why do you have a polish ad?


No idea, which was why I took that screenshot.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 17, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> No idea, which was why I took that screenshot.



I had a local ad on gbatemp which scared me a bit recently.


----------



## Flirkyn (Aug 17, 2019)

drenal said:


> and so you decide to post some content from that not at all safe for work discord channel and decided to post it on this family friendly forum™ shame on you.


Shame? What's that ?






Just me reading the official Azur Lane manga and posting some pics on discord channels

Edit :


Jiehfeng said:


> I had a local ad on gbatemp which scared me a bit recently.
> 
> View attachment 176568



Run for your life


----------



## Chary (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Flirkyn (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## ZOMGMASTER (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Uiaad (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Flame (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Flirkyn (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 30, 2019)

I have heard that living poorly people will still get a fancy TV as it takes you out of it. If one is so hard up as to not have paint or a rug for the floor, or a desk for the mirror, does still obtaining some company of... flexible morality count as much the same? To each their own.


----------



## DANTENDO (Dec 30, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> I have heard that living poorly people will still get a fancy TV as it takes you out of it. If one is so hard up as to not have paint or a rug for the floor, or a desk for the mirror, does still obtaining some company of... flexible morality count as much the same? To each their own.


What has tht got to do with posting a camera pic


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 30, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> What has tht got to do with posting a camera pic


My old man addled mind mixed it up with the recently got thread.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 30, 2019)

It's my titty, that's my most recent picture.


----------



## IncredulousP (Dec 30, 2019)

I cooked salmon and veggies






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lilith Valentine said:


> It's my titty, that's my most recent picture.





VinsCool said:


>


----------



## Megadriver94 (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (Dec 30, 2019)

I hav found all the 4 50p paddington bear coins


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## IncredulousP (Dec 31, 2019)

catpants


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 1, 2020)

Someone dumped a bag of trash in the carpark and I took a photo for the body corporate.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 22, 2020)

Found this old picture of Bailey as a puppy on my laptop and moved it to my phone. He was so cute and tiny back then


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 22, 2020)

This guy stuck his finger up at me and I said I kno jackie chan moves mate - he seemed shocked and didn't move so I walked away


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Flirkyn (Jan 22, 2020)

Just me discussing about a bullshit boss in FGO


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 22, 2020)

Cool i know


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 22, 2020)

This lamppost just had a car stop by playing out Ed sheeran music


----------

